# HOCOC Turkey Derby



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

NSC field









Open field









Jalopy field









Super Late Model field









Whelen field









NSC podium









Open podium









Jalopy podium









Super Late Model podium









Whelen podium









Race results are posted here: https://hococ.weebly.com/-results--standings.html


----------

